# Rafting like this?!



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

I stumbled across this video:






...and though what a fantastic idea! I think that I've got a new project for when I finish uni in a couple of weeks! Obviously it's the kind of trip that needs to happen in summer in this part of the world, but I thought I might start to think about planning it (a student has to procrastinate!) now.

I initially thought the bidgee would be nice, especially when water temp starts to hit mid 20's!! But alas, I don't think a raft of this size would be at all suitable to tackle any of the riffles found in our upper bidgee... and I don't think any of the pools are even close to long enough anywhere from above Angle crossing to at least Burrinjuck for a few days on the river?

So this is where you guys come in. Where, within a reasonable drive, might be a suitable location for something like this?

The only place I could think of even remotely suitable was the Clyde, maybe above Neligen. Perhaps taking the river road just before you come into Neligen from Braidwood and launching somewhere where the road gets close to the river and then getting out at either Neligen or Batemans? I feel like you might be at the mercy of the tide and wind a bit too much though, as paddling something like this wouldn't be an easy job.

Anyway, I'm sure some of you guys would have some great ideas/input!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mate if you do this ya gotta place the video up on here .....classic!


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

I would love to, and have been thinking about ways to mount the camera and charge it via solar as well as other general improvements to the raft (certainly needs a rod holder or two!). Just need a destination first, hah!


----------

